# Best Sites to Order From?



## Enchantedcameo (May 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies I currently freelance at my Mac counter, and I am wanting to do it on the side as well. I have done a few jobs over the years from friends and family. I am needing to build up my kit, and I would like to know what wesites/stores are the best places to order from for pretty much all the essentials?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Senoj (May 18, 2010)

For eye and blush palettes Coastal Scents:
For foundation, poweder and concealer palettes try Camera Ready Cosmetics 
I like NYX brand for lipsick, liners and glosses NYX Cosmetics

I'm sure someone else can help you with the rest. I hope this helps.


----------



## laceface (May 18, 2010)

frendsbeautysupply.com


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2010)

alconeco.com -- for just about anything pro.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 18, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the suggetions keep them coming.
One other question I am planning on ordering some foundation palattes and can't decide on which one. I am liking either 
Cinema Secrets Ultimate Foundation Palette
the RCMA pallates (don't know which one any suggestions?)

If there are any other ones I should look at let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* 

 
_Thank you guys for all the suggetions keep them coming.
One other question I am planning on ordering some foundation palattes and can't decide on which one. I am liking either 
Cinema Secrets Ultimate Foundation Palette
the RCMA pallates (don't know which one any suggestions?)

If there are any other ones I should look at let me know.

Thanks_

 
You can probably find a review for the RCMA palettes on youtube or on google. I have the Graftobain Hi Def creme foundation palettes. They work really well. Their creamy, easy to blend and feel light on your skin. Their availabe on camerareadycomsetics website.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 19, 2010)

I think I have decided on the Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Creme, but what I can't decide is which one Cinema Secrets had 2 palates. One was a 18 shade on the other had I think 6 in them and they several different sets to choose from.


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* 

 
_I think I have decided on the Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Creme, but what I can't decide is which one Cinema Secrets had 2 palates. One was a 18 shade on the other had I think 6 in them and they several different sets to choose from._

 
I got the Neutral palette from Graftobian. It covers all complexions and you can always mix colors to get the shade you want. A friend of mine that is also a mua got the warm graftobian palette because it had yellow undertones in it, she said per Bobbi Brown that everyone has some yellow undertones in their skin.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 19, 2010)

So the get 18 shade palette? Okay am planning on getting both Neutral and the warm palette.
Thanks!


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Yeah the 18 shade palette.


----------



## inlovewithmakeu (May 28, 2010)

I have the 18 shade warm graftobian pallette and about five neutral colors in the small strip. They cover every single face I have run into. Seriously.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

alcone seriously has just about everything you could need or want!


----------

